# Walnut Bench



## rtriplett (May 24, 2012)

[attachment=5882]I bought this piece of Feather Crotch Walnut from Allen of Milwaukee Woodworks. I was planning to cut it up for box tops, but it was too nice as a whole piece. I had some rough walnut that was sequential cuts. Almost a book match on the legs. This is the result of some quick work.. I used dowels for joinery and 4 coats of wipe on ploy with a final spray coat from a rattle can. 
If it sells at a show this weekend, I can buy more wood! It is about 48" long x 12-18" wide and 21" high. [attachment=5883][attachment=5884][attachment=5885]


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2012)

Very nice! beautiful feather crotch figure. I too find it hard to cut into special pieces of wood like that. Well done.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2012)

That's pretty. Easy to look at and like the lines. Excellent! 


:welldone:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice piece and nice wood.


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2012)

sharp bench good luck at the show dave


----------



## woodsmith (Aug 22, 2012)

How did the show turn out? what was the asking price for the walnut bench?

I want to follow your example and sell my work. Looking for hints on getting a price point.


----------

